# sneak preview



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a sneak preview of some christmas pics







sparkles hideing







what is this round thing 







maybe it is something to eat


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That is too cute! I plan on decorating cages this year!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Popeye (heavy pied), Chiquita (cinnamon pearl pied) & their baby Vulture a pearl pied all on the christmas tree 2007


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Brave birds, mine just about die of fright when the xmas tree goes up.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it safe to let them in an artificial tree under supervision? I'd love to get some pictures this year!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

this is her first christmas with me as you remember i got her in january


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

as long as you are there keeping an eye on them sparkles just sat there


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww. Great photos I dread putting up the tree.


----------



## hellolori (Nov 1, 2008)

Cannuck2007 said:


> Is it safe to let them in an artificial tree under supervision? I'd love to get some pictures this year!


what about the tinsel? what if they take a bite at it, safe?

what cute pictures!  i cant wait to put up my tree. thanks for sharing!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

like i said i keep a close eye on them and after the picture was taken i took her out of the tree


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

she looks adorable allen....i havent even thought about christmas decorations yet...maybe i will be able to walk so i can put it up early december....we normally do it December 1st here...i highly doubt my two would pose in it tho........lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey look at the chicks they did well today


----------

